# EOS R @ HD 24fps 1/50 sec shutter HDMI out canon log Ninja 2



## archiea (Jan 8, 2019)

Hey gang.

Typed in all the buzz words relative to this. 

Have an old Ninja 2 I used to use on an 5D3 (ah..2014.. the memories). Just shot video for the first time on the eos R last night with just the internal video. I know the ninja V is being paired with the R for HDMO out b/c of the 4K. However HD is the name of my game, not 4K, and the Ninja supports 10bit 4:2:2. Sounds like the perfect candidate for a canon LOG test to see how it holds up. This is to shoot a band at a bar. 

just sending out a request fo any advice since I'm primarily a photographer, not a video shooter, however I do some fo the basics:

1) I custom white balace on set. 
2) I keep the sound on manual to avoid the constant chase of auto record levels. I keep it below -12DB.
3) I use a rode stereo video mic, pre 2018 redesign. This is where I need help, on the 5D3 you set it on +20db to reduce the boost needed on the camera preamp. Is that necessary on the R? I heard the preamp is better on that. 
4) I do use the on chip image stabilization but at its setting of 1 instead of enhanced. Using a non IS 24-70
5) Are there any tips on on canon log settings or picture style? I heard a sharpness of +1 really helps the video. 

Shooting will be at f2.8, already tested the continuous face tracking for AF. Shutter at 1/50th of a sec, iso at 6400. 

Suggestiosn for the audio... should I just connected it directly to the atoms or loop it thru the camera and then headphone out to the mic in of the Atomos?

any additional suggestions appreciated. thx!


----------

